# [TUTORIAL] clé 3G+ (Huawei) avec Bouygues et Leopard



## yayel2 (22 Mars 2009)

Salut

Si la clé 3G+ vendue par Bouygues fonctionne à merveille avec windows, on peut pas en dire autant sur mac: leur client/driver est totalement incompatible sur Leopard. Face à l'incompétence avérée de Bouygues (15 minutes de hotline pour obtenir un "c'est pleugaineplé, donc si ça marche pas il faut réinstaller votre système ou appeler Apple"), j'ai pas mal fouillé sur le net et les forums de Huawei (fabricant de la clé E180) pour comprendre comment faire fonctionner la connexion 3G sur mac.


* Télécharger le driver*: le driver mac E180 chez huawei.com est un installateur .exe (!), et ceux des autres modèles (qui fonctionnent très bien) ne propose pas de client pour configurer l'APN. J'ai donc réussi à trouver un bon driver expérimental d'un provider autrichien pour la clé E220 mais qui fonctionne impeccablement avec bouygues (avec une pointe à 300ko/s on va dire oui): à télécharger chez moi http://yayel.com/Huawei_OSX.zip

*Installer le driver* (qui n'est qu'un script) HuaweiDataCardDriver(2.7)-intel (ou ppc)

*Désactiver le code PIN* en passant par l'utilitaire bouygues sur windows ou en mettant la SIM dans votre mobile 

*Brancher la clé 3G* et exécuter HuaweiDataCardApp.app: saisir comme APN *ebouygtel.com*

Aller dans *Préférénces Système > Réseau* (voir capture d'écran jointe), cliquer sur le (+) en bas à gauche pour ajouter une nouvelle interface en sélectionnant *Huawei Mobile* et donnez lui le nom que vous voulez ("3G Bouygues" par exemple), laissez comme configuration "par défaut" (ou créez en une spécifique pour bouygues que j'ai appelée ebouygtel.com pour me rappeler le nom de l'APN au cas où) et ne renseignez que le numéro de téléphone **99#* puis cliquez sur "Appliquer". Cochez "Afficher l'état du modem dans la barre des menus" pour vous connecter rapidement.

 La clé clignote en bleu: vous avez donc la porteuse, connectez-vous depuis la barre des menus

Evidemment, pas de SMS, pas de log, pas de diagnostic réseau... mais bon ça marche !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2009)

Bravo et merci pour les utilisateurs de cette clé mais dommage de devoir se démener si fortement pour y arriver.


----------



## yayel2 (22 Mars 2009)

La configuration est tout à fait classique, comme pour ajouter n'importe quel modem. A l'instar de leur soft windows (marque blanche ou dev interne?) que je trouve de très grande qualité (design, ergonomie et fonctionnalités), ils auraient pu faire un effort pour le mac plutôt que de livrer cette horreur qui ne dit pas son nom, ou mettre au moins un simple applescript qui aurait fait l'affaire pour installer le driver et créer la config réseau.

Mais c'est surtout regrettable de livrer un soft qui ne fonctionne pas du tout avec Leopard (2007!) et de se voir flanquer un "il faut appeler Apple si ça marche pas".


----------



## Marvellous mac (9 Avril 2009)

Bonjour Yayel 2

Je tenais vraiment à te remercier car je galérais depuis 2 jours avec cette nouvelle clé qui devait mieux marcher que la noire rectangulaire, je m'échignais à retourner le logiciel fourni dans tous les sens puis j'ai eu la bonne idée de visiter les forums, et encore une fois c'est macgeneration qui m'a apporté la solution sur un plateau !! Ce qui m'a d'ailleurs décidé à enfin m'inscrire, tellement cela a été clair et limpide)
Merci encore....


----------



## fredooo13 (7 Septembre 2009)

Merci, marche sous Snow Léopard :

Pour le *point 3* on peu le faire d'un mac "non snow léopardisé" .. ouvrir l'appli bouygues, menu haut "paramètre PIN" => "désactiver"

Merci beaucoup


----------



## bertrand_034 (2 Novembre 2009)

des drivers logiciel de bouygues ont ete mis a jour ! juste pour infos ici


----------



## Xiungung (15 Avril 2010)

Salut, moi je suis au Maroc avec une Clé 3G Huawei. J'ai un MacBook. 

J'ai aussi fait mes bidouilles et j'ai internet.

Mon problème est que dès que je rallume mon MacBook, le logiciel ne se lance pas (donc je ne peux pas intégrer mon code PIN). Je suis obligé de réinstaller le petit logiciel. 5min de perdu tous les jours c'est un peu saoulant !!

Solution à mon soucis ?


----------



## jibe_ (5 Mai 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

Je remonte ce topic car mon entreprise m'a fourni pour mes déplacement une clé 3G de bouygues tel de marque Huawei et sur le macbook air avec Snow Leopard ca fonctionnait pas non plus.

En fouillant un peu sur le net, il se trouve que Bouygues Telecom à publié un Patch (http://www.espaceclient2.bouygueste...staller_votre_cle_3g_huawei_sous_snow_leopard). Testé et installé par mes soins, aucuns soucis pour le moment (je m'en suis juste service 2 minutes faut dire :rateau.

Donc si ca peux aider certains.

Bon courage.

@+


----------



## ranjo (12 Août 2010)

et bien je viens de faire l'acquisition d'une clé 3G+ E1552 sans engagement Bouygues Telecom...
et ça ne fonctionne pas sur mac OS X Snow Leopard.
Le patch évoqué ci-dessus ne règle pas le problème.
....


----------



## r e m y (11 Septembre 2010)

Est-ce que cette page du site web de Bouygues résoud le porblème avec Snow?

http://www.espaceclient2.bouygueste...staller_votre_cle_3g_huawei_sous_snow_leopard


----------



## r e m y (12 Septembre 2010)

Je viens de souscrire un abonnement avec cle 3G+ chez Bouygues.
désormais c'est une clé Alcatel qui est fournie et l'installation sur MacOS X 10.6.4 s'est déroulée sans aucun souci (installation plus rapide même que la même clé sur Windows 7 sur lequel je l'ai également installée, le macbook pro en question ayant Seven installé via BootCamp). 

Ca fonctionne parfaitement


----------



## manulight (16 Novembre 2010)

Hello 

Pour ma part ca n'a pas marché au début .... j ai en faites suivi la meme démarche juste que pour le numéro j'ai utilisé *99***1#
Et ca marche maintenant.
Juste lors de la mise en place du package il y a eu 3 connexions ( de differents types) qui ce sont créées ,j'en ai effacé 2 qui a priori ne servent pas ....


----------



## DPK (4 Janvier 2011)

J'avais des problèmes avec cette clef 3G et j'ai appelé le service technique Bouygues.
Le technicien que j'ai eu au téléphone a été incapable de me donner cette solution. Il m'a dit qu'il n'était pas informaticien et m'a dit de contacter Apple.
J'ai résilié et Bouygues me réclame plus de 200.


----------



## D34 Angel (28 Mai 2011)

Bonjour

J'utilise sans problème (depuis un an déjà) une clé 3G HUAWEI Mobile de chez Bouygues sur un Mac Book Air (Snow Leopard)

Récemment, j'ai fait l'acquisition d'un Mac Book Pro
J'ai transféré les données du MB Air vers le MB Pro via l'assistant migration
J'ai bien pris soin de ne transférer que les données et applications (pas les param réseau et système car j'avais déjà rencontré un pb, lors de migration de données vers le mac book air, un an plus tôt)

Sur mon mac book pro, je n'arrive pas à connecter ma clé 3G
Lors de la détection matérielle, j'ai un message (furtif, d'ailleurs) : " périphérique non disponible "

J'ai essayé de supprimer l'appli (Internet 3G+ Bouygues Telecom) et lorsque j'ai rebranché ma clé 3G, l'appli s'est installée ... (comme pour une première connexion) ... cependant, j'ai toujours le message "matériel non disponible" 

Remarque : La clé 3G fonctionne toujours aussi bien sur le mac book air
Du coup, la clé 3G est branchée sur le mac book air et je passe par airport pour récupérer la connexion avec le mac book pro (c'est un peu ch... ) 

Je présume qu'il doit y avoir (quelque part dans un fichier) un paramètre relatif à la machine et qu'il suffirait de le modifier ... mais où peut-il bien être ?
Quelqu'un a-t-il une idée ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## mistik (30 Mai 2011)

D34 Angel a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> J'utilise sans problème (depuis un an déjà) une clé 3G HUAWEI Mobile de chez Bouygues sur un Mac Book Air (Snow Leopard)
> 
> ...


Il y a cette *discussion* malheureusement interrompue sur le forum de Bouygues Telecom ... de là à devoir payer 200  ^^

Autre discussion un peu vieille je te l'accorde : *ici*.

Faudrait-il réinstaller Mac os Snow Leopard (est-il à jour à ce propos ?) puisque la suppression des pilotes (suite à la migration mba --> mbp) et l'installation de ceux fournis initialement par ton opérateur bouygues Telecom sur le mbp n'ont pas fonctionné ?


----------



## Anne--Laure (24 Août 2011)

D34 Angel a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> J'utilise sans problème (depuis un an déjà) une clé 3G HUAWEI Mobile de chez Bouygues sur un Mac Book Air (Snow Leopard)
> 
> ...




Je suis expatriée en Afrique, et j'utilse depuis plus d'1 an une clé 3G HUAWEI (du fournisseur de téléphonie local).

J'ai récemment changé mon Macbook Pro 15" pour un Macbook Pro 13" (Snow Leopard 10.6.7). Impossible de faire fonctionner ma clé 3G sur mon nouvel ordinateur. Je suis moi aussi obligée de me connecter via la connexion Air Port de mon ancien ordi, et ce n'est pas une solution.

Je ne sais pas du tout quoi faire et l'opérateur téléphonique ici n'a jamais vu un mac de sa vie...

Avez-vous trouver la réponse ??

Merci de votre aide.


----------

